# Rubs



## famousjames44 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have bow hunted in North Dakota now for three years. The first two years not so hard but this year i hunt every weekend. I have a couple of questions. On the edge of one of the shelter belts i hunt there is a rub on a tree about 4-5 inches in diameter starting from about a foot from the ground all the way up to about six and a half feet. Now is this possible to be a really big buck or will any antler sized deer rub this hard. Another question is when is the rut going to start or when are these bucks that are rubbing right now are going to start following there rub lines. Any helpful suggestions or tips would really be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

famousjames44

I have bow hunted 43 years and found one of those large rubs that left me scratching my head. I was in the Killdeer Mountains, and the rub was done by an elk. The deer will respond to a rattle now, but don't do it agressively for another week. The first week of November you can make a little more noise. The rut is an advantage, five years in a row I shot bucks the week before rifle season. The rut gave me the extra edge I needed. I hunted (if you can call it that in the heat) last week end. My friend took a nice 4X5 with his new crossbow. Doctor says he can't shoot a bow any longer. It would not have made any difference what he was shooting, the shot was 3 yards standing. Get out there, every day is better for the next few weeks. I will not make it, but don't feel sorry for me, I can't make it because I'm going elk hunting in Montana.

Plainsman


----------

